# Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an alle VDSF-Landesverbände



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an alle VDSF-Landesverbände​*
Folgende Mail ging als "offener Brief" heute an alle VDSF-Landesverbände raus.

Über Antworten werden wir hier selbstverständlich berichten.



			
				Offener Brief schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> möglicherweise haben Sie die Diskussion um den ENVIO-Skandal im Dortmunder Hafen und die daraus folgenden Probleme bereits wahrgenommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an alle VDSF-Landesverbände*

Ich habe gerade Kontakt mir der SPD-Fraktion NRW bekommen, die gerne bereit sind, mit unseren Redakteuren ab nächste Woche über das Thema zur  sprechen und zu schauen, wie das Ganze am besten im Sinne der Angler gelöst werden kann.

Die für Angeln und Angler zuständige Dame in der SPD-Fraktion wird sich davon unabhängig grundsätzlich zu anglerischen Fragen mit uns in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an alle VDSF-Landesverbände*

@Thomas,
das ist es was wir brauchen
super


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an alle VDSF-Landesverbände*

Und? Gab es nun Kontakt mit der SPD-Fraktion NRW?


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an alle VDSF-Landesverbände*

Jepp, Honeyball ist da dran..


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an alle VDSF-Landesverbände*

hmmm, schaun wir mal, ich hoffe da wird was draus


----------

